# P220: Unthreaded vs. threaded barrel?



## earl616 (Nov 18, 2010)

i'm ready to buy a P220 Dark Elite but my gun store only had a threaded barrel version (it costs about $90 more than the unthreaded version). Besides the cost, does anyone have thoughts on the advantages/disadvantages of one vs. the other?...Thanks
P.S., it would be used for HD & target shooting, not CCW.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

The only use I'm aware of for threaded barrels is attaching a suppressor, so unless you plan to go through the paperwork and ATF hassle to get one of those, you might as well stick with the unthreaded version.

KG


----------



## tbone1964 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh and dont for get the $200.00 TAX you have to pay to get the license for that nice little suppressor too


----------

